# Best DP article I've ever read. VERY HELPFUL!



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

If you could sum up every DP book, every DP program, every DP video out there and fit it all into a one easy to understand page. This is it! Informative, Direct to the point, while also giving people with DP an amazing amount of hope!

http://www.medhelp.org/user_journals/show/196341/A-very-inspiring-column-about-depersonalization-and-derealization


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

very good article. thanks !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

It's the same one that's here hehe: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18932-feeling-90-better-after-4-years-heres-how/

I agree, it's a very good article!


----------



## EdwinJanssen (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for this, really good read.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah I found that it really describes DP perfectly. I'm glad everyone got something good out of it.


----------

